# Bathroom Exhaust Fan



## NorPlan (Jul 31, 2016)

Got one of those Bathroom Exhaust Fans with a Multi-Function Control, Automatic Sensor, Humidity Level Detector, Select Dial, Override Switch...lol.. Have a 3 Part Question.. (1) Could I not tap into a GFI Wall Plug to Power Up ?? (2) Mrs. Would like to Install the Fan in the Ceiling above Shower... The Tub / Shower is one of those step up into, 60"L X 42"W, 94" from Floor to Ceiling.. I'm thinking the Fan should be located not just for Condensation but the occasional Fumigation..lol.. (3) Running the Exhaust out through the Soffit at the Outer Edge, with the Vent Cap facing outward.. Would that be Sufficient ?? Thoughts Appreciated, Cheers Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tie into gfi ok but not ideal
Install in shower ok but might see advice on wet location fans. 
Vent through soffit is common but incorrect. Should be vented through  the roof.


----------



## zannej (Aug 1, 2016)

Make sure it is rated to be placed above a shower and check your local codes to find out how far above the shower it needs to be set. There are rules on the height of lights/fans.

Do you happen to have any links to the product you purchased?

There might be some information that details where it can be placed and how it can be vented as per manufacturer instructions.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 1, 2016)

The fan will work fine anywhere in the ceiling, I would keep it out of the shower.
Gfci is not needed so you could take it from the line side of the outlet, if the fan is over the shower then I would hook it to the load side for that protection.
If the soffets are vented change a few feet on each side to solid as the moisture will go up into the attic.


----------



## NorPlan (Aug 2, 2016)

nealtw said:


> The fan will work fine anywhere in the ceiling, I would keep it out of the shower.If the soffets are vented change a few feet on each side to solid as the moisture will go up into the attic.




:trophy::thbup:


----------

